# Software > Linux >  Κατασκευη ιστοσελιδας σε linux

## pan-pan

Καλησπέρα

Ξέρει κανενας καποιο καλο εργαλειο για κατασκευη ιστοσελιδας σε linux? Η ιστοσελιδα θα ειναι σε XHTML και θα περιλαμβάνει javascripts.

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Όταν λες εργαλείο ? Κάτι σε Dreamweaver πχ ? ή κάποιον text-editor ?

----------


## pan-pan

κατι σαν dreamweaver. για text-editor εχω βαλει το Nvu. Εκτός αν εχεις να προτείνεις κατι καλυτερο

----------


## nikstath

Μπορείς να απευθυνθείς σε εταιρείες που ασχολούνατι με linux αποκλειστικά.

---

----------


## ipduh

> Μπορείς να απευθυνθείς σε εταιρείες που ασχολούνατι με linux αποκλειστικά.


σου πήρε επτά χρονάκια να απαντήσεις;
την επόμενη φορά που θα δοκιμάσεις τις link-building τεχνικές σου σε αυτό το forum θα μπλοκαριστείς δια βίου

----------


## ydin

LoL

Sent from my Galaxy S4, using Tapatalk...

----------


## Nikiforos

Λολ δεν λες τιποτα! εγω δεν ασχολουμε ιδιαίτερα με σελίδες αλλα για λιγο που το ειχα παλέψει ειχα δουλεψει το bluefish http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/index.html σε debian linux και βασικα νομιζω οτι ποιο ευκολο ειναι οταν η σελιδα βασιζεται σε joomla (εχει ο nas server μου). Eτσι μιας και επαναφέραμε το θέμα...

----------


## ipduh

επίσης είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι ο pan-pan και ο Mick Flemm έφτιαχναν και στέγαζαν web-sites σε linux
πριν ο nikstath ακούσει την λέξη linux ...

επι του θέματος vi ...

----------


## Nikiforos

αυτο το vi ποτέ δεν το συμπαθησα και δεν το μπορω με τπτ! ακόμα και στο openwrt αμεσως εβαλα nano αλλιως δεν παλευόταν! πες μου οτι γραφεις κωδικα για σελίδες με vi!  :Stick Out Tongue: p

----------


## ipduh

> αυτο το vi ποτέ δεν το συμπαθησα και δεν το μπορω με τπτ! ακόμα και στο openwrt αμεσως εβαλα nano αλλιως δεν παλευόταν! πες μου οτι γραφεις κωδικα για σελίδες με vi! p


χεχε, το http://ipduh.com/ είναι γραμμένο σε vim ( command line vi improved )

----------


## Nikiforos

καλα εισαι απιστευτος! δεν παιζεσε με τπτ! πραγματικα θαυμαζω τις δουλειες σου μπραβο  ::

----------


## klarabel

Ρε γιατί αποπαίρνετε το παιδί ? Αφού έδωσε λύση.....

----------

